# Considering it..



## Vigi (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm very spiritual. I take my vows very seriously. 34+yrs. But, lately I've been having thoughts of being with someone else. There is no one btw. 
I just want someone. I'm so lonely. Someone who will bring me back to life. I'm such a positive person but I have been depressed for over a year now.
How do I justify my thoughts to GOD! I feel awful. 
I just want to be happy!!!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

This is what I struggled with for 15 years. I feel your pain. I wanted to live up to my vows. I failed. In a disposable society, I didn’t view my marriage that way. I very much wanted to keep those vows and keep my family intact. 

I also just wanted to be happy. I didn’t want to be selfish though. Then, I ran out of the ability to try, even one more day. 

If you choose to leave, I will understand. I wish I could say that now (6 years later) I am over all my guilt, but I still feel it, and for my children’s sake, I will always wish I could have endured even longer. 

Am I happier now? Yes...

I’m so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You want to be with someone else...

OK, let's discuss this.

Do you presently have anyone in mind?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Try to stick with one Thread. Make it this one.


----------



## Vigi (Nov 20, 2019)

I've not pursued any avenues of any connection and feel very guilty when I do. 
I feel like talking about these types of situations are private but I am so lonely that is why I reached out here for the first time ever. I also think it's like cheating. 
It's bc my faith is everything to me. 
How do I find someone else if I can't leave him! This is hard.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Vigi said:


> I'm very spiritual. I take my vows very seriously. 34+yrs. But, lately I've been having thoughts of being with someone else. There is no one btw.
> I just want someone. I'm so lonely. Someone who will bring me back to life. I'm such a positive person but I have been depressed for over a year now.
> How do I justify my thoughts to GOD! I feel awful.
> I just want to be happy!!!


Vigi, if you stick to one thread, people will be more likely to stick with you, but you've been here for less than a month and opened a bunch of threads. It's too disconnected for people to keep up. I recommend that you go stick to one thread and hash out your issues with a group who will stick with you. People are not likely to follow you around from thread to thread and try to figure out what's going on. This is your sixth thread in less than 3 weeks. I looked at all those threads and gave up. It's too confusing and time consuming.


----------



## Vigi (Nov 20, 2019)

There's no problem. I saw different venues, with different subjects. Didn't realize you couldn't branch out. Won't happen again.


----------

